# Speed Up Your Start Menu!



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Beemer's Windows Tips (Gene Goldring)* offers this. I use it and can remember when I first did so - it was like "Wow, can I cope with the speed?". Well, a couple of years later I go back in to check the setting is still the same - it is and I wish it could be faster!!

Gene says it is for *all O/S's*. (I use WinMe). His tips can be found here:

http://www.beemerworld.com/tips/

"When you click the Start menu, theres a brief delay before it appears. 
You can change this to make the menu appear faster.

Heres How:

Open Regedit, and go to:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\desktop.

Look for a value called "MenuShowDelay". If the value is not there, you can add it by right clicking the right window, and selecting New, String value.

If MenuShowDelay is already present, then the default value would be around 400. This is the number of milliseconds taken by the Start Menu to pop up. Reduce this number to the extent you want. You can even put in a 0 for no delay. I did this myself with a zero and I have to be pretty accurate with my mouse on the menus but I like the results of this setup.

Restart your computer to have the changes take effect."

Thanks, Gene. :up:


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

Works great, thanks. I set it at 50.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi *cisco2004*,

Only 50? That's really slow. Go for 0 and really get the full benefit!

Glad you have it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

200 works good for me.

There are several utilities out there that allow you to make that setting change without going into the registry.


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

OK, i'm at 0. 
You're right, it's a lot faster now.
Thanks.


----------



## cisco2004 (Nov 4, 2003)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Gee you are speedy, *cisco2004*, well done.


----------



## Ol Sarge (Jul 21, 2002)

I just open Display Properties, Effects tab, and uncheck Use Transition Effects...... Doesn't this accomplish the same thing?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello *Ol Sarge*,

Simple answer I don't know. But I am glad you raised the matter. I played with it (transition effects). Without changing the registry setting. With it checked I do believe there was a slowing down.

Why not back up your registry, make the change(s) and then you can tell me!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Ben:

Have you tried any other tips from beemerworld?


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Joe,

"Have you tried any other tips from beemerworld?"

Yes, several. I have docs on these:

The 'Speed-up' one. 

The 'Keyboard' short-cuts one.

The 'Thrashing' one and

The 'Volume' labels one.

It's been a couple of years, Joe, since I found Gene Goldring's site and you know my filing system leaves much to be desired. Then there are the Formats and Installs. Today I only have the first and the fourth. I can tell you one thing, and that is Gene will answer, in short order, any questions you may have. He is very affable and helpful.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Joe,

How were they? Your holidays, I mean. Are you watching the Olympics? Watching cricket? Going to the ballet? The Tate? When is Wembley opening? Do you support a football team?

I am feeling homesick this morning, Joe. 44 years on and it still haunts me. I know you will understand.

Did you speed up up your Start menu?

London must be choc-a-bloc with tourists. How's the traffic? Paid any congestion fines lately?  

Cheers, Joe.


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

You can use TweakUI Powertoy for XP to do these things also. Got a lot of other stuff in it too.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello *GRudger*,

Unclear whether you are saying the TweakUI PowerToy for XP will work for 98 and WinMe as well?


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

nah, just XP i suspect, i dunno...maybe...give it a go? haha

unless there's other powertoys versions out there.


----------



## CHEZA1 (Jul 15, 2004)

aarhus2004 said:


> *Beemer's Windows Tips (Gene Goldring)* offers this. I use it and can remember when I first did so - it was like "Wow, can I cope with the speed?". Well, a couple of years later I go back in to check the setting is still the same - it is and I wish it could be faster!!
> 
> Gene says it is for *all O/S's*. (I use WinMe). His tips can be found here:
> 
> ...


hi i have windows xp home
will it work for me ?

cheers cheza x


----------



## RHurlburt (Oct 31, 2003)

I use XP Pro and it works great. I works with all O/S's


----------



## GRudger (Nov 18, 2002)

aarhus2004 said:


> Hello *GRudger*,
> 
> Unclear whether you are saying the TweakUI PowerToy for XP will work for 98 and WinMe as well?


There's Tweak UI 1.33 For all other Windows platforms.


----------



## CHEZA1 (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks guys im gonna have a go now


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Fasten your seat-belt.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Strange. Using Win98SE at the moment. I ran regedit and went to the key you said. It was already there. And it was already set to 0. The only edit I've done to a reg file since my last format/install is a recent change to allow for autologon.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello *Big-K*,

I wonder what would happen if you set the value to 400?


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey aarhus2004 ! Thanks for that tip. It is terrific. I first changed it to 200 and then went back and changed it to 0 and WOW !! What a difference. This is a excellent sight to learn from.

Thanks a bunch,
Jillian


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

You are welcome, Jillian.


----------

